# Memory write/read failure messages



## KevinR (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,

First post on the forum after searching the web to try and find the answer for the problems the laptop has been giving us for the last good while, the laptop in question is a Dell Latitude D600 running XP.

What happens when powering up is i get a black screen saying the amount of system memory has changed it then sits at this screen until i restart the laptop by holding in the power screen.

When i then start the laptop again it usuall gets passed the XP screen but sometimes it freezes halfway through, when it gets passed that screen a black screen appears with the text ;-

Memory write/read failure at 1FFE8200, read FE11FE10 expecting FE11FE11.

Memory address line failure at 1FFE0000, read FE11FE11 expecting 01010101.

Memory write/read failure at 10000000, read EF00EF01 expecting EF00EF00.

Decreasing available memory.

The amount of system memory has changed.

Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility.

Does anyone know how i can fix this as the laptop is going really really slow and it takes ages to do anything 

Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run memtest on the ram 1stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## KevinR (Mar 21, 2008)

dai said:


> d/load and run memtest on the ram 1stick at a time
> http://www.memtest86.com/


Ok i presume you mean download this http://www.memtest86.com/memtest34a.zip do i then have to burn it to disc before running or can i run it straight away?

Sorry i dont really know anything about using that type of programme :embarased


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you put it on disk and then boot the computer from the disk
dos version goes on a floppy
iso version goes on a cd burned as a iso disk


----------



## IT_Andy (Mar 24, 2008)

Strike the F1 key and see if it will boot. It seems one of your sticks of memory could have gone bad and is seeing a change in RAM size. The laptop could have been jarred and one stick is loose.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok so i will burn the programme to disc then.

Whats the intructions for booting from disc and how do i then test 1 stick at a time? 

Sorry bit of a novice here! :4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

KevinR said:


> Ok so i will burn the programme to disc then.
> -- memtest86+ ISO can be downloaded in ZIP form. you have to extract it first to get the ISO image. burn this ISO image on a CD drive using Nero or other burning software. If you do not have a CD or DVD burning software, try ImgBurn . This will create a bootable CD with the diagnostics.
> 
> Whats the instructions for booting from disc -- NONE, just boot from CD and how do i then test 1 stick at a time -- if you have two sticks of RAM, remove one from the laptop and boot from your Memtest86+ CD?
> ...


----------



## KevinR (Mar 21, 2008)

I havent had a chance to do anything yet but i received a different message when turning on the laptop today and i'm wondering if its releated, this message was-

Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:

System32\Drivers\Ntfs.Sys

You can attempt to repair this file by starting windows setup using the original setup cd-rom

Select 'r' at the first screen to repair.

Any ideas????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this requires a full xp disk,if you only have the restore cd's that seem to come with laptops you can run a recovery install but be aware unless it has a non destructive recovery option you will lose everything
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000876.htm


----------



## KevinR (Mar 21, 2008)

dai said:


> this requires a full xp disk,if you only have the restore cd's that seem to come with laptops you can run a recovery install but be aware unless it has a non destructive recovery option you will lose everything
> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000876.htm


We bought the laptop second hand and it didnt come with any discs at all, guess that means we cant do anything does it?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

KevinR said:


> We bought the laptop second hand and it didnt come with any discs at all, guess that means we cant do anything does it?


well it ain't over until its over. but it really depends if you still want to continue and run Memtest86+ that *dai* has suggested. 

again it is all up to you. we are just here to help you if you need it.


----------

